# looking to upgrade my reel



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

maybe i should have put this in the tackle talk section, but i don't see much fly gear talk in there so here it is...i'd like to upgrade my reel on my steelhead set up... i'm looking for a 8 wt large arbor to put on my 9' 8wt rod but would also like a reel that i can put on a two handed spey rod in the future, looking in the $2-300 range... any suggestions?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nautilus fwx 7/8. sealed drag. machined aliminum. made in USA. right around $300.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I use a Lamson Guru 3.5 and love it. Sealed drag that has a very smooth startup. Going on 4 years and it has been flawless. Costs around $230.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Pflueger® President, Model# 2078, $180 -


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Contact Tim at the Spey Co Company. He may have something in the price range or for a few dollars more you can get a nice hand made spey reel that is US made. If you are like me, I like the heavier reel as an anchor point when two handed casting. I hate tip heavy rods.

Edit: Oops, didn't notice you wanted large arbor. How about a Scientific Anglers 2LA 678. $248.00

http://buy.scientificanglers.com/system-2la-reel-model-678.html

or their US made System 4 $250.00

http://buy.scientificanglers.com/fly-reels/system-4-fly-reel.html


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Allen fly reels have just come out with the new Kraken reel. I am seriously thinking of getting this for my new Beulah switch rod. I have a lamson konic 4 I just got for 120 but the reel is a bit rough for my liking. Drag is awesome. But just it is what it is.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Abel Super 8 still can be had for 450 or so--lifetime reel--I use it for my "go to" reel for everything that needs a silky smooth drag that can stop a truck in freshwater and salt. 

The best reel that i own in that size.(can fit a 10 sharkskin and a ton of backing)


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I think these are fantastic reels. Using one with a 5 weight legend ultra rod is my favorie setup.

Cabela's WLx Fly Reel:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...59134.uts?WTz_l=PPC;cat104760180;cat105572880


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

spey co. reels are awesome. also look at ross. I think theyre still made in the US.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a orvis battenkill mid arbor stainless that works great


----------

